# Schleifenimpedanz Messung an Neumaschinen



## blimaa (23 Juli 2019)

Hi

Um die Installation zu testen muss man ja eine Schleifenimpedanzmessung gemacht werden. Diese muss ja unter Strom gemacht werden. Nun frage ich mich wie es der einfachste Weg ist, z.B. bei einem Motor zu machen.
Klemmenbrett aufschrauben und bei laufenden Motor messen? Brücken sind ja manchmal Fix und man kann diese nicht demontieren...
Was ist, wenn ein FU dazwischen sitzt?

Wie handhabt ihr das?


Gruss blimaa


----------



## Tobi-212 (25 Juli 2019)

Hi,

meinst du die Messung nach VDE 0100-600?
Hier soll nur die Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleiters gemessen werden.
Da er bei der Schleifenimpedanzmessung mit gemessen wird, gilt dieser automatisch als Durchgängig, wenn die ganze Messung unter dem Grenzwert liegt (ist doch schon länger her...).

Falls es doch zu lange her ist, das Internet liefert jede Menge Infos zu dieser Messung.


----------



## Tommi (29 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

wenn der Motor nicht laufen soll, darf man 2 Phasen abklemmen und nur
auf einer gegen PE messen. Bei FU misst man bis zum FU-Eingang.
Das ist in der EN 60204-1 beschrieben.
Ich habe auf einem Seminar zum Thema den Dozenten gefragt, was man denn
macht, wenn man 150 Motoren in einer Förderanlage hat. Antwort war, sich ein paar
wenige am weitesten vom Schaltschrank entfernte Motoren auszuwählen und die dann
messen.
Besichtigung und PE-Prüfung muss vorher gemacht werden.
Die EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113-1) sowie die
DGUV-Information 203-072 beschreiben verschiedene Methoden gut.


----------

